# Lookin to get rid of the coyotes off your land in the cantonment and molino area?



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm lookin for someone that doesn't mind me huntin their land for coyotes in the cantonment and molino area. Less coyotes=more deer on your land.



Mike


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

If you find any place and want a hunting partner, I have an electronic predator call and a .222 just itching to kill some song dogs. Also, we have a 725 acre lease in Cantonment/Molino, after the deer season we can try there, I know there's coyotes there. 

Ed


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds good. Ive got a 22-250 and a few different open and closed reed calls that work great. Ive got a bobcat that i killed this past saturday for the proof.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

> *SplitTine (2/3/2009)*Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.


what do you mean?


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SplitTine (2/3/2009)*Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.


dangerous stuff right there.......


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Temic is a pesticide that is extremely potant stuff. Also called the 2 step killer. Looks like black pepper and will drop anything that eats it about 2 steps after it injests it. Dangeous stuff. If you get some on your hands and accidentally put your hands in your mouth you are taking a very big risk of dying. I think there was a story on her about a guy that got it on his shirt and his son hugged him and he died 10mins later. If you use it be very very very careful.


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

> *SplitTine (2/3/2009)*Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.




No im not wantin to poison or use anything illigal. I want to HUNT them as a hobby, and at the same time help someone take nuisance animals of their land.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *msb413 (2/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SplitTine (2/3/2009)*Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.
> ...


Oh, nevermind.


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

:bump


----------



## SCTanker (Nov 1, 2011)

*Because it is ILLEGAL!*



Splittine said:


> Temic.:shedevil You will never have another yote, just dont get cought with it.


 
Because it is illegal, immoral, and reckless.

The coyotes will die. But...here's what happens:

Other species (some game and eaten by humans) will eat the same bait.

People will eat game and die.

Other species will eat the same stuff and dead animals and die.

This is the reason why the EPA is going to ban this stuff, is because careless @$$holes like you don't mind who you hurt. :cursing:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SCTanker said:


> Because it is illegal, immoral, and reckless.
> 
> The coyotes will die. But...here's what happens:
> 
> ...


nice first post!  d'you happen to see you responded to a thread that was dead coming up on 3 years ago?? what'd you do, google "temic, pensacola"?? go troll somewhere else.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

SCTanker said:


> Because it is illegal, immoral, and reckless.
> 
> The coyotes will die. But...here's what happens:
> 
> ...


Congrats on busting ur first post on this lol
And now 7 Minutes of Pure Fails just for you so you don't feel so bad.


----------

